# Allow Use Of Electronic Cigarettes To Assess Risk



## Alex (27/8/14)

http://www.nature.com/news/allow-us...o-assess-risk-1.15766?WT.mc_id=TWT_NatureNews

Monitoring the outcomes of incentivized e-cigarette use, not endless research, will be the key to sensible regulation, says Daniel Sarewitz.


----------



## hands (27/8/14)

good read thanks for posting. it seems there is a positive change, very tiny but more positive articles are popping up.


----------

